
Ask HN: Is there a “website maintenance as service” service? - newyearnewyou
I have a WordPress site, and I just want to have a company on-call in case there are issues or if I need some small modifications. WPCurve is an example, but they were acquired and no longer offer services. I&#x27;d rather hire a company than an individual so presumably, there is always someone available 24&#x2F;7.
======
ojenkins
I run a website that does this. www.webmasteronsite.com, The plans are for
small business owners, but we do custom plans based on your needs for as low
as $50 a month. Send me an email at ojenkins@webmasteronsite.com if you have
any questions.

